# Dropped the B6 off at Air Lift



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

*UPDATE 11/1/10 Dropped the B6 off at Air Lift*

So i dropped my B6 off at Air Lift for them to use as a prototype car for their kit. 
I have a whole new appreciation for Air as a performance upgrade after visiting Bryan and Ian up at Air Lift. They took me for a ride in their air lift equipped 240SX and Mustang GT. We were taking big sweeping on ramps at 85 MPH and these car were handling like they were on rails!!!! 

They test their kits at the race track, in most applications the lateral G force is actually IMPROVED by their kit. No i don't work for them, but am a true AIR convert as a performance application. I will update you with pics and such as i get them. They are 4 hours away from me so i can't take the pics themselves. Thanks for looking everyone! 

The car before with H&R springs 









The toys we played in! 









The mustang rolling. Took the pic from the 240SX as we are rolling!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

everyone thinks air cant handle....until they actually ride in one 

amazing how that works huh? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice, these kits will be an awesome addition to the line up.. 

Isn't there an sr20det in that 240?


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah I was completely blown away by it! I know think of it as a REALLY nice set of coilovers that you can adjust your ride height on the fly. 

Can't wait to get it back and play with it in the spring!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you. 

From the B6 community. 

F*ck you. 

From my coilover purchase receipt.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

HAHA well played, yeah i was like 5 days away from buying a set of coilovers. Sorry!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nice, these kits will be an awesome addition to the line up..
> 
> Isn't there an sr20det in that 240?


 
That thing fu*kin rips. Ian decided to shake me up a bit after Mexican food


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

nice! 
will the B6 setup fit on a b5 s4?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> everyone thinks air cant handle....until they actually ride in one
> 
> amazing how that works huh? :laugh:


 x2 so true :beer:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

VentoVR6Qc said:


> nice!
> will the B6 setup fit on a b5 s4?


 Negative, but from what I heard Airlift is working on a B5 kit as well.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> That thing fu*kin rips. Ian decided to shake me up a bit after Mexican food


 I got the ride before the Mexican lunch! lol He is a hell of a driver!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

*Update*

The Audi is on the lift. Sorry to the guys who have to disassemble the front suspension!! Steel bolts in aluminum parts after 96,000 miles of Cleveland weather sucks!


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

I didn't even think about that when my car was at AirLift 125k worth of rust. ICKY. 

I'm glad to they're moving onto B6's over there :thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah i highly recommend doing the ECS Tuning suspension rebuild kit when doing this. Or you will get text messages from Air Lift employees saying they hate your car hahahaha


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

This just got texted to me from Brian at Air Lift


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

tell him its not good enough hes gotta make it lower lol


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Better than it was before! lol


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

def looks great man, cant wait for these to come out so i can ditch the bag overs i have now.....


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, i'm excited too! The funny part is i see just as much as you guys do of this build LOL My car is 4 hours away and whatever pics i get sent i put up here. Enjoy with me all!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

can't wait to see the finished product :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

downlowcustomz said:


> tell him its not good enough hes gotta make it lower lol


x2


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

I got an email from Brian yesterday and he said the kit will NOT be the limiting factor to go lower. In fact they are going to leave some extra bump travel in the damper for the people that want to cut up the car and go lower.

Here is a 3D engineering rendering of the front!


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

They look good, just waiting for them to come on sale, and id like to be the first in the uk with the airlift bag setup


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

pics of rear setup por favor!!!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

2.8turbo said:


> pics of rear setup por favor!!!


As soon as i get a pic i will post it for sure!!!


----------

